# Favorite Mahler Symphony Ending



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

I am not referring to the movement as a whole, but, let’s say, the final minute of the symphony. For me, I would have to choose the 8th symphony (which is a bold statement, because the 8th is actually my least favorite symphony by Mahler). The final chorus gives me goosebumps every time. Other than that, for Mahler at least, the symphony’s not really special.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

5, or 8.........


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The ending of the 2nd is simply the most ethereal, transcendental, out-of-body experience I know in music. What I wouldn’t give to experience it in concert. The 8th comes close. But the final minutes of the 9th certainly rival those massive endings in terms of sheer devastating emotional power. I think musically, the ending of the 6th is greatest though. To this day, even when I know full well it’s coming, that huge crash still scares the ***** out of me.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Five is most fun. Ten and Das Lied most soul searching. Six most gut wrenching. Three most ethereal.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The ending of the 5th. Listen with a great performance, great recording with high-end headphones driven by a great headphone amp and it's electrifying. When people want to know just how good a fine headphone set up can be I like to demonstrate with the Sinopoli DG recording.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

The third. The entire final movement is brilliant imo.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hard choice however ......2-8-3 will do.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Das Lied von der Erde for me.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Three-way tie between 8, 9 & 6. If Das Lied counts then it rates above all of them.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

If you want a rabble rousing end then you need 5. If you want a sense of having overcome then perhaps 2 is what you should go for. For tragedy, obviously you go to 6. But if you want something something more nuanced and poignant then perhaps you want DLVDE or maybe the 9th.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The 9th. As Bernstein said, it comes as close to describing dying peacefully as music ever has. It quotes the Kindertotenlieder, "It's a love day in those heights," then the sound evaporates, wavering between major and minor, then ends in major. Of course, it's all done so quietly that I end up on the edge of my seat straining to hear and hanging on, completely invested in what is happening, just like the music itself does.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

For me - Symphony No 2, which was confirmed when I saw the Bavarian RSO conducted by Mariss Jansons live, simply stunning.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

I'm a simple man, give me his 1st symphony


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

The last three (DLvdE/9/10) do it for me, although I'll never forget seeing the Second live, and feeling the floor of the concert hall rattling when the organ entered in the last movement. I loved it so much that I came back for the second night of that program to see it again.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

1st for me. Fave symphony and fave ending.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Fifth and Ninth


----------

